# First Time loafing



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 25, 2017)

Had a toll that a gentleman asked for a couple loafs instead of the button.

Well, the only time I have used a mold was when I poured silver into a V mold.... Needless to say, it took a few tries to get them to even look this good. (The first tries were sorry, very very sorry..)

Anyways..
The button..




The loafers




These were poured into a quarter ozt mold, so, the cup overfloweth a bit, but that was requested, and I do as I'm told.
One of my mapp torches ran out of fuel, so it was a bit difficult keeping the graphite mold up to temp with just one, but, I finally got a decent and workable loaf (they will be made into pendants).
The color tone looks much darker in the pictures than they really are.
Im sitting on my porch, underneath a red umbrella.
There is a couple small spots that have borax on the loaf still, but, other than that, I think they look okay. But, Im much more partial to the pipe of a good button.

..one last picture with the flash. (Its cloudy out)


----------



## philddreamer (Jun 25, 2017)

Those reminded me of my first "loaf"...
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=13955&p=140141&hilit=steel+adjustable+mold#p140141

Phil


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 25, 2017)

That was a good read, thank you for sharing, good sir.


----------



## Smack (Jun 26, 2017)

That button make the ring on your ring-finger look like it's just copper. Must be 10k?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 26, 2017)

Smack said:


> That button make the ring on your ring-finger look like it's just copper. Must be 10k?



Wedding band is 10k
Pinkie ring is 12k

They used to be a bit more shiny, but I think they need a good cleaning after being subjected to the work environment for so long.
I wear gloves 95% of the time, but that 5% is still in and around nasty stuff. 

..might be close to refining time for them :twisted:


----------



## Palladium (Jun 27, 2017)

More heat!


I have a client that i pour little 4 and 8 gram loafs for. He mounts them on chains and sells them. Over the last several years i've literally poured hundreds of them for him. I see one hit ebay every now and then. Sometimes he wants the ripple effect. Some times he wants the frosted flakes ( The ones where you gold is pure and the finish looks like snow flakes). This is starting to sound like code words for a drug deal! :lol: I even have a special treatment to really bring out the bang on the frosted flakes.

But i make my cut of the refine and he pays a premium for my extra work! Hey, the customer is always right!
Once you get a bigger volume of heat you can really experience some of the next steps of refining. Artist need the right tools brother. You can cobble a good set together for about $200.00 and it will make your life a whole lot easier.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 27, 2017)

Yeah, it was a real struggle trying to get a good pour done. Especially after the second map torch ran out of fuel. Of course this happened on a Sunday, in my small town, smack dab in the middle of the bible belt, so nowhere was open to get new fuel. I will be playing around with the loafs a lot more from now on, just so I have the know-how when the next customer wants them done again.

I think I will forever be partial to the button and its beautiful sink hole tendency though. But, its always good to know other ways!


----------

